# حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه



## mobenga (21 أبريل 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
اخوانى الافاضل
كيف نستدل على ان اصحاب الاناجيل الاربعه هم متى ومرقص ولوقا ويوحنا
اى دليل كتابى يؤكد ان كاتب انجيل متى هو القديس متى وكاتب الانجيل مرقص هو مار مرقص الرسول..... وهكذا
ارجو الرد سريعا
واشكركم جميعا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

*اولا الاناجيل كتبها اناس الله القديسون المسوقين بالروح القدس يعني كتبت بالروح القدس 


ثانيا شئ بيبان عن طريق ايات الكتاب مثلا هديك امثلة في انجيل يوحنا مثلا  بيقول


[Q-BIBLE]يو 21:24 -هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا . ونعلم ان شهادته حق[/Q-BIBLE]

وغيرة وغيرة 

كما ان الدارس في الكتاب المقدس يعرف ان
إنجيل القديس متى: فمتّى وجّه خطابه إلى اليهود فتحدث إليهم بأسلوب يفهمه اليهودي ، ولذلك استشهد انجيل متى بكثير من آيات التوراة التي يعرفها اليهود ، والتي تنبأت عن المسيح كي يدرك اليهودي بأن هذا هو المسيا المنتظر الذي كتب عنه أنبياؤهم ، وهذا شجع أعداداً لا تحصى من اليهود فاستجابوا للدعوة وآمنوا بالمسيح ، وانسلخوا عن جسم يهوديتهم ، وعاشوا مسيحيين . 

أما إنجيل مرقس فكُتِبَ بلهجةٍ وأسلوبٍ يفهمه الروماني ، والرومان حينها كانوا ولاة العالم وهم وثنيون ، اضطهدوا المسيحية وقاوموها في بداياتها ، فقبلت الكنيسة المسيحية التحدي بصبرٍ وإيمانٍ ومثابرة إلى أن دخل الرومان في المسيحية ، وانحنى النسر الروماني عند أقدام الصليب . 

وانجيل لوقا كتبه لوقا ، وهو طبيب يوناني آمن بالمسيح وتكرس لخدمته ، فكتب الإنجيل المسمى باسمه بلغة ولهجةٍ وأسلوبٍ يستسيغه اليونانيون ، فصار اليونانيون فيما بعد من أول الشعوب التي دخلت المسيحية . 

أما انجيل يوحنا فكتبه يوحنا الملقب بيوحنا اللاهوتي يخاطب به المسيحيين أنفسهم لتقوية إيمانهم . ويوحنا هذا هو أحد تلاميذ المسيح الذين لازموه كل الوقت ، وكان يوحنا من أقرب التلاميذ للمسيح ، وهو الوحيد بين رسل المسيح الذي لم يمت استشهاداً ، بل مات منفياً في جزيرة بطمس في الأرخبيل اليوناني ، ومات شيخاً متقدماً في السن في حوالي العام المئة الميلادي .. وفي آخر حياته أوحي إليه بسفر الرؤيا آخر أسفار الانجيل . 

فخلاصة القول بخصوص الأناجيل الأربعة ، أنها إنجيل واحد في بشائر أربع . فهذه الأناجيل الصغيرة منسجمة مع بعضها ومكمّلة لبعضها البعض ، وتشكل أربعة شهادات لأقوال المسيح وتعاليمه ومعجزاته وصلبه، وآلامه وموته وقيامته . 

فكل انجيل كتب كما هو موضح فبامكاننا ان نعلم من كتب هذا الانجيل وكل مهتدرس الكتاب هتلاقي ايات عديدة تبين هذا اقرا الكتاب المقدس عهد جديد وستعلم كثيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## enass (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

*لأنو مكتوب بالانجيل انجيل متى مرقس لوقا يوحنا ولو حدا تاني اللي كاتبهن اكيد
كان نذكر هاد الاشي*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

الأخ الفاضل موبينجا
الإنجيل المقدس -- مثلما قال الآباء الأوائل -- هو كتاب الكنيسة ، وهو مضمون بضمانها ، وقد إستمرت الكنيسة -- حتى بعد الإنشقاق -- تعترف بهذا الإنجيل ، والخلافات كانت منحصرة فى تفسير آياته وليس فى نصوصه ، ولا فى أسماء الذين أرشدهم الروح القدس لكتابته .


----------



## georgesal001 (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

هللويا,
سلام لمسيح


----------



## mobenga (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

انت ايضا لم تقم بالاجابه على سؤالى
ممكن واحد غير القديس متى يكون يهودى برضه ودارس العهد القديم ويخاطب اليهود كذلك ممكن واحد غير مار مرقص يخاطب الرومان وهكذا
ما الدليل اللى يخلينى اقول ان  القديس متى هو فعلا كاتب انجيل متى مش حد تانى
وده سؤال بتعرضله فى البال توك وبيعرض جايزة قيمتها 100 الف دولار يعنى تحدى
من فضللكم اريد ردااا
واشكركم جميعا


----------



## mobenga (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

يا ريت انا فى انتظارك كتير بيتحدونى اذا كان حد يقدر يرد على الشيخ وسام  عبد الله على البالتوك
وانا بصراحه لا ادخل البال توك
لكن سمعت ان الاباء الكهنه يرفضون المناظرات
والمئات كل يوم بيشهروا اسلامهم
انا اعلم ان الكلام ده كله هجس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

الأخ الفاضل / موبنجا
+++ الكنيسةمستقرة تماماً -- منذ نشأتها -- على أن هذا هو الإنجيل المقدس ، وهؤلاء هم الرسل الذين أرشدهم الله ليكتبوا أسفاره .
+++ فإذا كان لسيادتك رأى مخالف لما إتفقت عليه الكنيسة لمدة ألفين من السنين ، فإنك أنت المطالب بإثبات إدعائك ، وليس أننا نحن المطالبون بالرد عليه ، وكأنه فعلاً حقيقة .
+++ وذلك يتوافق مع القاعدة المنطقية والقانونية التى تقرر أنه :- " على المدعى البيان " ، أى أن الذى يدعى بشيئ ، يكون هو المطالب بإثباته .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

الاخ الفاضل موبنجا
+++ أنتم تعرفون جيداً --أكثر منا --  الأسباب وراء جحد البعض للمسيح .
+++ أما نحن ، فنعرف ما قاله السيد المسيح : " الذين فى يدى لا يقدر أحد أن يخطفهم من يدى "  ، أى أنه لا أحد يسلم حياته فى يد المسيح ، ويمكن أن يخطفه أحد من يد المسيح ، والذين فى يد المسيح هم الذين يتمسكون بالقداسة ، وأما الذين يسقطون فى النجاسة ، فإن أحداً لم يخطفهم من يد المسيح ، بل إنهم هم الذين تركوه ، لأنه لا شركة للنور مع الظلمة .


----------



## My Rock (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*



mobenga قال:


> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
> اخوانى الافاضل
> كيف نستدل على ان اصحاب الاناجيل الاربعه هم متى ومرقص ولوقا ويوحنا
> اى دليل كتابى يؤكد ان كاتب انجيل متى هو القديس متى وكاتب الانجيل مرقص هو مار مرقص الرسول..... وهكذا
> ...


 


إنجيل متى: لا يوجد نص مباشر من داخل انجيل متى يوضح ان متى كاتبه لكن هناك عدة ادلة تثبت ان متى هو كاتب انجيله:

1. الكثير من التعليم الذي في انجيل متى موجه بصورة خاصة لليهود
2. كاتب الانجيل ركز كثيرا على تحقيق النبوات في المسيح يسوع
3. إنجيل متى هو الوحيد الذي يشير الى ان متى كان جابي الضرائب
4. اقدم دليل خارجي يشير الى متى هو كاتب انجيله هو ما ذكره بابياس و اقتبسه منه ايسبيوس بين ال 60 و ال 130 ميلاديا
5. هناك اباء اولين اخرين شهدوا لمتى بكتابته انجيله و هم:
   ايرنايوس (130 الى 200)
   اورجن (185 الى 254)
   ايسبيوس نقلا عن بانتاينوس (190)
   جرم (342 الى 420)
   ايبيفانيوس (315 الى 403)
6. الأنجيل قبلت قانونيته في الكنيسة الاولى 

إنجيل مرقس: لا يوجد نص مباشر من داخله يوضح ان مرقس كاتبه لكن هناك عدة ادلة تثبت ان مرقس هو كاتب انجيله:

1. يشهد انجيل مرقس بكون كاتبه له اتصال مع شهود عيان لاحداث الانجيل (راجع النقطة رقم 3)
2. اقدم دليل خارجيى يشير الى ان لوقا هو كتاب انجيله هو اقتباس بابياس و نسب الانجيل لمرقس
3. مرقس كتب انجيله من خلال ما اخبر به بطرس لكونه شاهد عيان
4. محاورة جيستن مع ترايفو (150) تشهد لكون مرقس هو كاتب انجيله
5. ارينايوس (130 الى 200) يقول ان انجيل مرقس كتب عندما كانت بكرس و بولس يبشرون بالانجيل في روما التي بعدها قام مرقس تلميذ بولس بكتابة الانجيل مبنيا على معلوماته التي تلقاها من بطرس كونه شاهد عيان
6. اوسيبيوس يذكر ان كليمنت الاسكندرية كتب و وضح من كتب انجيل مرقس (150 الى 215)
7. تيرتيليان كتب ان مرقس كاتب انجيله
8. الأنجيل قبلت قانونيته في الكنيسة الاولى 


إنجيل لوقا: لا يوجد نص مباشر من داخل انجيل لوقا يوضح ان لوقاكاتبه لكن هناك عدة ادلة تثبت ان لوقا هو كاتب انجيله:

1. اول اعداد الانجيل تذكر لنا ان كاتب الانجيل ليس شاهد عيان
2. من خلال الحكم على نوعية النص المكتوب باليونانية نستطيع القول ان كاتب الانجيل ليس يهودي
3. كاتب اعمال الرسل هو نفس كاتب انجيل لوقا
4. في اعمال الرسل هناك نصوص تذكر كلمة نحن و من خلال مراجعة المجموعات الثنائية نستطيع استبعاد الاخرين و الاستنتاج ان لوقا هو احد الاثنين (انتظر بحث كامل بهذا الخصوص سيطرح لاحقا)
5. من خلال مراجعة الاشخاص المحتكين ببولس نستطيع التأكيد ان واحد منهم لم يذكر في الاصحاح 20 وهو بنفسه كاتب الانجيل
6. ال Muratorian canon في (170) شهد ان لوقا كاتب انجيله
7. ارينايوس (120 الى 200) شهد ان لوقا كاتب انجيله
8. كليمنت الاسكندرية نسب الانجيل الى كونه لوقا كما في اعمال الرسل
9. تيرتليان (160 الى 225) شهد الى ان لوقا كاتب امجيله
10. اقدم مخطوطة لانجيل لوقا الراجعة لل 175 ـ 225 مكتوب عليها ان الانجيل هو للوقا
11. الأنجيل قبلت قانونيته في الكنيسة الاولى 


إنجيل يوحنا من اكثر الاناجيل الذي يحتوي على ادلة كتابية تشهد انه يوحنا كاتبه بصورة مباشرة:
1. يوحنا 21 : 21 ـ 24Joh 21:20​​ فَالْتَفَتَ بُطْرُسُ وَنَظَرَ التِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ يَتْبَعُهُ وَهُوَ أَيْضاً الَّذِي اتَّكَأَ عَلَى صَدْرِهِ وَقْتَ الْعَشَاءِ وَقَالَ: « يَا سَيِّدُ مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُكَ؟» 
Joh 21:21 فَلَمَّا رَأَى بُطْرُسُ هَذَا قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا رَبُّ وَهَذَا مَا لَهُ؟» 
Joh 21:22 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟ اتْبَعْنِي أَنْتَ». 
Joh 21:23 فَذَاعَ هَذَا الْقَوْلُ بَيْنَ الإِخْوَةِ: إِنَّ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذَ لاَ يَمُوتُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ لَهُ يَسُوعُ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَمُوتُ بَلْ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟». ​Joh 21:24 هَذَا هُوَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ بِهَذَا وَكَتَبَ هَذَا. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ حَقٌّ. 

2. يوحنا 19 : 25 ـ 35
Joh 19:25​​ وَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَاتٍ عِنْدَ صَلِيبِ يَسُوعَ أُمُّهُ وَأُخْتُ أُمِّهِ مَرْيَمُ زَوْجَةُ كِلُوبَا وَمَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ. 
Joh 19:26 فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ». ​...
Joh 19:35 وَالَّذِي عَايَنَ شَهِدَ وَشَهَادَتُهُ حَقٌّ وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنْتُمْ.
3. ما ذكر في الشواهد اعلاه تشيران الى نفس الشاخص و بالتلي ليوحنا 

4. كاتب الانجيل له معرفة جغرافية لاسرائيل
5. كاتب الانجيل له معرفة بمدينة الجليل
6. كاتب الانجيل له معرفة بمدينة اورشليم
7. يثوفيلوس شهد ان يوحنا كاتب انجيله (181)
8. ارينايوس (130 الى 200)
9. ايوسيبيس اقتبس نصين من ارينايوس لتأكيد ان يوحنا كاتب انجيله (اضافاة الى اقتباسات كثيرة اخرى
10. مصادر القرن الثاني شهدت ان يوحنا كتب انجيله
11. الأنجيل قبلت قانونيته في الكنيسة الاولى

 
هذا مجرد جزء بسيط منبحث مطول سيتم وضعه في موضوع منفصل لاحقا
ال 100 الف دولار خليها ليكم و اشتروا بيها كم مصدر و تفسير و اقرأوا الكتاب المقدس بصورته الصحيحة لتعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات
سلام و نعمة


----------



## mobenga (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

ال 100 الف دولار خليها ليكم و اشتروا بيها كم مصدر و تفسير و اقرأوا الكتاب المقدس بصورته الصحيحة لتعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم
ماذا تقصد؟ انا مسيحيه زيى زيك بالظبط كل ما هناك انى بتكلم مع مسلمين وهم بدورهم بينقلوا لى كل هذى الشبهات بطريقه مستفزة
فاردت ان اعرف الرد
عموما معلومات قيمة ورد جميل اشكرك عليه


----------



## My Rock (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*



mobenga قال:


> ال 100 الف دولار خليها ليكم و اشتروا بيها كم مصدر و تفسير و اقرأوا الكتاب المقدس بصورته الصحيحة لتعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم
> ماذا تقصد؟ انا مسيحيه زيى زيك بالظبط كل ما هناك انى بتكلم مع مسلمين وهم بدورهم بينقلوا لى كل هذى الشبهات بطريقه مستفزة
> فاردت ان اعرف الرد
> عموما معلومات قيمة ورد جميل اشكرك عليه


 
انا لم اقصدك يا اختي الكريمة
فمن انا لاشكك في مسيحيتك؟
انا اقصد الاشخاص الي عرضوا المبلغ
سلام و نعمة


----------



## mobenga (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

يا جماعه لماذا تتكلموا معى على انى مسلمة؟؟؟
انا مسيحيه زيكم بالظبط وان كنت جاهله شويه بكتابى فهذا دور المنتدى دى خدمة انتم بتقدموها
وياريت تقوللى كيف وصل الينا العهد الجديد
واكون شاكرة افضالكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

الأخت الفاضلة موبنجا
+++ عمر الإنجيل ألفين من السنين ، وهو لم يكن --طوال هذه السنين -- منحوتاً على الحجارة ، مثل الكتابات الهيلوغريفية ( ولا  حتى غيره من كتب الآخرين ) ، بل محفوراً فى قلب الكنيسة .
+++ الإنجيل هو كتاب الكنيسة ، كما سبق وذكرنا ، وهو مضمون بضمانتها ، لأنها تقدِّسه ولا يمكن أن تفرِّط فيه ، وحتى الأحداث المؤسفة التى تسببت فى إنشقاقات الكنيسة ، لم تؤثر على إجماع هؤلاء الفرقاء المختلفين على كل شيئ ، إلاَّ  على نصوص الإنجيل ، ونسبتها إلى الرسل الذين أرشدهم الروح القدس لكتابتها .
+++ فسيادتِك ، لو نظرتِ بتمعن ، إلى إتفاق الفرقاء المسيحيين -- عبر عشرين قرناً --  على الإنجيل ، برغم إختلافاتهم الكثرة على تفسيره ، لعرفتى مقدار مصداقيته وضمانيته . ++ فلم يوجد فينا ، من يقول بوجود إنجيل مخفى ، كما يقول فرقاء الآخرين عن كتابهم .
++++ كما أن الإكتشافات الأثرية ، تظهر نسخاً قديمة جداً من الإنجيل ، بنفس نصوصه الموجودة حالياً .
++++ كما أن الترجمات القديمة ، للغات القديمة ، كالقبطية والسريانية ، تتفق كلها مع النص اليونانى ، برغم إختلاف الزمان والمكان واللغة .
+++ وسيادتِك تقولين أنكِ مسيحية ، فهل جرَّبتى العلاقة الوثيقة معه ؟ هل تعيشين معه حياة الصلاة ؟ هل تتخذينه معيناً وحامياً وحصناً حصيناً لكِ ؟؟؟ هل تعيش الكنيسة فيكى ، أم أنتِ مجرد زائرة تزورينها ثم تمضى لحالكِ ؟؟؟؟  إن لم يكن ، فأرجو أن تبدأى فوراً ، فإن المسيح ليس مجرد فكرة ، بل حياة وإختبارات وعشرة عميقة مع المسيح ، و ذلك هو الذى يعطى الثقة والطمأنينة للإنسان ، عندما يتذكر سابق أعماله معه ، فيقول : "" الذى نجانا ، وسينجى "" ، بكل ثقة .


----------



## My Rock (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*



mobenga قال:


> يا جماعه لماذا تتكلموا معى على انى مسلمة؟؟؟
> انا مسيحيه زيكم بالظبط وان كنت جاهله شويه بكتابى فهذا دور المنتدى دى خدمة انتم بتقدموها
> وياريت تقوللى كيف وصل الينا العهد الجديد
> واكون شاكرة افضالكم



*1 - متى جُمعت أسفار العهد الجديد؟*​
*2 - سلامة العهد الجديد تاريخياً*​
*3 - هل ضاعت رسائل من الإنجيل؟*​


----------



## Fadie (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

بتعرفى تقرى إنجليزى؟ مش فاضى أترجم دلوقتى و لكن إنتظرى سلسلة النقد الكتابى

http://www.abu.nb.ca/courses/NTIntro/indexNTIntr.htm

بس مبدأيا اقرى الموضوع دة :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33882


----------



## mobenga (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

+++ وسيادتِك تقولين أنكِ مسيحية ، فهل جرَّبتى العلاقة الوثيقة معه ؟ هل تعيشين معه حياة الصلاة ؟ هل تتخذينه معيناً وحامياً وحصناً حصيناً لكِ ؟؟؟ هل تعيش الكنيسة فيكى ، أم أنتِ مجرد زائرة تزورينها ثم تمضى لحالكِ ؟؟؟؟ إن لم يكن ، فأرجو أن تبدأى فوراً ، فإن المسيح ليس مجرد فكرة ، بل حياة وإختبارات وعشرة عميقة مع المسيح ، و ذلك هو الذى يعطى الثقة والطمأنينة للإنسان ، عندما يتذكر سابق أعماله معه ، 


اولا انا طبعا مسيحيه
كل ما فى الامر انى اسمع هذه الاعتراضات من غير المؤمنين
وكتير بيحرجونى وقال ايه مفيش حد مسيحى عرف يرد
وعشان كده جيت اسالكم
وما اظنش انى غلطت او كفرت بربنا
وعموما ردود جميله مقنعه اشكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## Fadie (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

يا اخ مكرم نرجو ان تكون ردودك فى صلب الموضوع و أرجو ألا تتكلم فى موضوعات لا علاقة لها بأسئلة الأخت او اى موضوع آخر.

mobenga

اى سؤال تسمعيه و تحتاجين لإجابة له أطرحيه هنا و سنساعدك بنعمة الرب.


----------



## fakhry2010 (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

*شكرا اخواتى الاحباء اضيف شئ بسيط بالنسبه لانجيل مرقس فى ادله داخليه على ان مرقس الرسول هو كاتب الانجيل
يُرمز للقديس مار مرقس بالأسد، لذلك نجد أهل البندقيّة وهم يستشفعون به جعلوا الأسد رمزًا لهم، وأقاموا أسدًا مجنحًا في ساحة مار مرقس بمدينتهم. ويعلل البعض هذا الرمز للأمور الآتية:
بدأ القديس مرقس إنجيله بقوله: "صوت صارخ في البرية"، وكأنه صوت أسد يدوي في البريّة كملك الحيوانات يهيئ الطريق لمجيء الملك الحقيقي ربنا يسوع المسيح. هذا وإذ جاء الإنجيل يُعلن سلطان السيد المسيح لذلك لاق أن يُرمز له بالأسد، إذ قيل عن السيد أنه "الأسد الخارج من سبط يهوذا" (رؤ 5: 5).
*
*حمل مار مرقس اسمين (أع 12: 12، 25، 15: 37): يوحنا وهو اسم عبري يعني "يهوه حنان"، ومرقس اسم روماني يعني "مطرقة".

v كان القديس مرقس يمت بصلة قرابة لبرنابا الرسول بكونه ابن أخته (كو 4: 10)، أو ابن عمه، كما كان والده ابن عم زوجة القديس بطرس الرسول أو ابن عمتها.
فانطلق بولس ومعه سيلا، أما برنابا فأخذ مرقس وكرزا في قبرص (أع 13: 4-5)، وقد ذهب إلى قبرص مرة ثانية بعد مجمع أورشليم (أع 15: 39).*
*ومن اقوى الادله على انه كان تلميذ للمسيح له كل المجد فتركه الجميع وهربوا. 

وتبعه شاب لابسًا إزارًا على عريه فأمسكه الشبان. 

فترك الإزار وهرب عريانًا" [48-52].
هذه الايه لم ترد الا فى انجيل مرقس الرسول .. أما الشاب الذي هرب عريانًا فهو القديس مرقس كاتب الإنجيل جاء في نص منسوب للقديس جيروم*
*القديس لوقا 
ارتبط القديس لوقا بالقديس بولس رسول الأمم بصداقة قوية، ففي سفر الأعمال أقلع الإنجيلي لوقا مع الرسول بولس من تراوس إلى ساموتراكي ثم إلى نيابوليس، ومن هناك إلى فيلبي (أع 16: 10-39 الرحلة التبشيرية الثانية). مرة أخرى في رحلة الرسول بولس التبشيرية الثالثة عند رجوعه تبعه الإنجيلي لوقا من فيلبى إلى أورشليم (أع 20: 5-21: 18). كما نراه مرافقًا له في روما عند الأسر (28: 30). وكان معه في لحظاته الأخيرة، إذ يقول في رسالته الوداعية: "لوقا وحده معي" (2 تي 4: 11*
*القديس متّى الإنجيلي، هو أحد الاثنى عشر تلميذًا، كان عشّارًا اسمه لاوي واسم أبيه حلفى. رآه السيّد المسيح جالسًا عند مكان الجباية فقال له: اتبعني، فقام وتبعه (مت9: 9؛ مر2: 14؛ لو5: 29). ترك لاوي الجباية التي كان اليهود يتطلّعون إليها ببغضة، لأنها تمثل السلطة الرومانيّة المستبدة، وعلامة إذلال الشعب لحساب المستعمر الروماني المستغلّ. وقد سجّل لنا معلّمنا لوقا البشير الوليمة الكبرى التي صنعها لاوي للسيّد في بيته، ودعا إليها أصدقاءه السابقين من عشّارين وخطاة حتى يختبروا عذوبة التبعيّة للسيّد المسيح بأنفسهم (لو5: 29)، الأمر الذي أثار معلّمي اليهود، قائلين للتلاميذ: لماذا يأكل معلّمكم مع العشّارين والخطاة؟ أمّا هو فأجاب: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى، لم آت لأدعو أبرارًا بل خطاة إلى التوبة" (مت9: 11-12*:new5:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حول كتاب الاناجيل الاربعه*

*حلو اوي يا روك رد شامل وجامع ربنا يباركك وكمان كاتب انجيل لوقا شكرا ليكم*


----------



## روح الرب (14 يوليو 2009)

*#########*

*يمنع التعرض التام للمقدسات الدينية التى تخص أى دين بأى شكل مُسىء من الأشكال، و يمنع التطرق للإسلاميات فى هذا القسم. هذا تحذير أخير و نهائى.*

*Fadie*


----------



## Mr.Andraus.Jc (18 أغسطس 2009)

*لماذا يتجاهل المعترض الحقائق التالية:*

أن القديس مرقس وبقية الإنجيليين الأربعة لم يؤلفوا الإنجيل من خيالهم إنما سجلوا، دونوا، جمعوا بالروح القدس، ما سبق أن عمله وعلمه الرب يسوع المسيح كقول القدس لوقا بالروح " جَمِيعِ مَا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَفْعَلُهُ وَيُعَلِّمُ بِهِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ " (أع1:1و2). وكما قال القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى " اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ. فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا " (1يو1:1و2). وما قاله القديس بطرس في رسالته الثانية " لأَنَّنَا لَمْ نَتْبَعْ خُرَافَاتٍ مُصَنَّعَةً إِذْ عَرَّفْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَمَجِيئِهِ، بَلْ قَدْ كُنَّا مُعَايِنِينَ عَظَمَتَهُ " (2بط1:16).

2 – أن ما عمله وعلمه الرب يسوع المسيح لم يحدث في السر ولا أمام عدد قليل من الناس، بل أما مئات الألوف من البشر من اليهود وغيرهم، وقد قال السيد نفسه له المجد لرئيس الكهنة وهو يحاكمه " أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ " (يو18:20). 
كما قال القديس بطرس وهو يعظ أمام عشرات الألوف من اليهود، وبعد قيامة المسيح له المجد من الأموات بأقل من شهرين " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ اسْمَعُوا هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ: يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ رَجُلٌ قَدْ تَبَرْهَنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ بِقُوَّاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ صَنَعَهَا اللهُ بِيَدِهِ *فِي وَسَطِكُمْ كَمَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تَعْلَمُونَ* " (أع2:22). 
وعندما وقف القديس بولس الرسول يحاكم أمام الملك هيرودس أغريباس قال له " لأَنَّهُ مِنْ جِهَةِ هَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ عَالِمٌ الْمَلِكُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُهُ جِهَاراً إِذْ أَنَا لَسْتُ أُصَدِّقُ أَنْ يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ *لأَنَّ هَذَا لَمْ يُفْعَلْ فِي زَاوِيَةٍ *" (أع26:26). 
وما قاله الرب يسوع والقديسين بطرس وبولس يؤكد على حقيقة هامة نريد أن نؤكد عليها وهي أن نقّاد الكتاب المقدس والعقائد المسيحية، لأسباب خاصة بفكرهم وعقائدهم، يتكلمون عن أسفار الكتاب وعقائده وكأنها خرجت من زاوية مغمورة في مكان مغمور وفي زمن شبه مجهول !!!!! ويتجاهلون حقيقة أن أحداث الإنجيل تمت وسط عشرات الآلاف بل وملايين البشر، وعلي سبيل المثال فقد جاء في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا " وفي أثناء ذلك إذ اجتمع ربوات الشعب حتى كان بعضهم يدوس بعضا " (لو1:12)، والربوة في العبرية واليونانية تعني أما عشرة آلاف أو عدد كثير، وأن أعمال الرسل تلاميذ المسيح وكرازتهم كانت تتم أما عشرت الآلاف، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد آمن بعد أول عظة للقديس بطرس حوالي ثلاثة آلاف نفس من عشرات الألوف التي حضرت هذه العظة. وكانت أعمالهم ومعجزاتهم وعظاتهم مشهورة لدرجة هزت معها أركان الإمبراطورية الرومانية لا بالسيف ولكن بالكلمة والمعجزة وتقديم المسيحيين لأنفسهم للشهادة للمسيح والاستشهاد على اسمه.
كما كان الإنجيل الشفوي منتشراً في كل الأوساط التي آمنت بالمسيح، سواء في فلسطين أو سوريا أو روما أو الإسكندرية أو أثينا وبقية الإمبراطورية الرومانية، ولما كتب الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة كتب لهؤلاء المؤمنين ونسخوا منه نسخ لكنائسهم ولأنفسهم وأنتشر من خلالهم إلى جميع الجماعات المسيحية في كل دول حوض البحر المتوسط. أي قبلت الكنيسة الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة فور تدوينه واستخدمه الرسل في كرازتهم كالإنجيل المكتوب، وكان يقرأ في الكنائس واجتماعات العبادة، في الكنائس التي كتبت فيها ولها أولاً، مع أسفار العهد القديم بالتساوي، خاصة في أيام الأحد، يقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد في بداية القرن الثاني: " وفى يوم الأحد يجتمع كل الذين يعيشون في المدن أو في الريف معاً في مكان واحد وتقرأ مذكرات الرسل (الأناجيل) أو كتابات الأنبياء بحسب ما يسمح الوقت " (Abol. 47). وهذه الأسفار التي يقول عنها أنها مذكرات الرسل ، يقول أيضاً أنها الأناجيل " لأن الرسل سلموا لنا في المذكرات التي دونوها والتي تسمى أناجيل " (1Apol 97-Dial.103. ). 
أي لم يظهر فجأة ولم يكتبه مجهولين، بل كتب في الكنيسة وكان يقرأ فيها وخرج منها.

==================
رد : القمص عبد المسيح بسيط


----------



## Mr.Andraus.Jc (18 أغسطس 2009)

3 – كما كان لتلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح ورسله خلفاء وتلاميذ كثيرون في كل مكان بشروا فيه، أسمتهم الكنيسة بالآباء الرسوليين، ومن هؤلاء من كان تلميذاً للقديس بطرس وغيره من الرسل مثل أغناطيوس أسقف إنطاكية وبوليكاربوس أسقف سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى والذي كان تلميذا للقديس يوحنا الرسول تلميذ المسيح. هؤلاء ورفاقهم الذين لم يتركوا لنا كتابات خاصة بهم، استلموا منهم الإنجيل الشفوي قبل أن يكتب، مع بقية المؤمنين، ثم الإنجيل المكتوب، ثم سلموه بدورهم لخلفائهم هم أيضا، مع بقية الجماعة والكنيسة المسيحية، وهؤلاء سلموه بدورهم لمن بعدهم حتى جاءت المجامع الكنسية سواء المحلية والتي بدأت في نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي، أو المسكونية التي بدأت بمجمع نيقية سنة 1325م.
يقول القديس أكليمندس الإسكندري (150 - 215) المعروف بخليفة خلفاء الرسل والذي حفظ عنهم التقليد ، والذي يقول عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري أنه كان " متمرساً في الأسفار المقدسة " (يوسابيوس ك 5 ف1) : " وقد حافظ هؤلاء الأشخاص على التقليد الحقيقي للتعليم المبارك، المسلم مباشرة من الرسل القديسين بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس، إذ كان الابن يتسلمه عن أبيه 000 حتى وصل إلينا بإرادة الله لنحافظ على هذه البذار الرسولية " (يوسا ك 5 ف5:11).
ويقول العلامة ترتليان (160 – 220م)، الذي قال عنه القديس جيروم أنه " يعتبر رائداً للكتبة اللاتين " (مشاهير الرجال ف 53): " أن كُتاب العهد الإنجيلي هم الرسل الذين عينهم الرب نفسه لنشر الإنجيل إلى جانب الرجال الرسوليين الذين ظهروا مع الرسل وبعد الرسل 000 يوحنا ومتى اللذان غرسا الإيمان داخلنا ، ومن الرسوليين لوقا ومرقس اللذان جدداه لنا بعد ذلك " (Ag.Marcion4:2).
4 - وقد كتب دون الإنجيل الشفوي الذي بشر به التلاميذ والرسل بناء على طلب هؤلاء، يقول أكليمندس الإسكندري: " لما كرز بطرس بالكلمة جهاراً في روما. وأعلن الإنجيل بالروح *طلب كثيرون من الحاضرين *إلى مرقس أن يدون أقواله لأنه لازمه وقتاً طويلاً وكان يتذكرها. *وبعد أن دون الإنجيل سلمه لمن طلبوه *". وهنا دون الإنجيل بناء على طلب الذين كرز بينهم مع القديس بطرس في روما. وتقول الوثيقة الموراتورية " الإنجيل الرابع هو بواسطة يوحنا أحد التلاميذ, إذ *عندما توسل إليه زملاؤه (التلاميذ) والأساقفة *في ذلك قال: صوموا معي ثلاثة أيام ونحن نتفاوض مع بعضنا بكل ما يوحي الله به إلينا. ففي هذه الليلة عينها أعلن لأندراوس أحد الرسل أن *يوحنا عليه أن يكتب كل شيء تحت اسمه والكل يصدق على ذلك* ". وهن كتب الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بطلب وتحت مرأى تلاميذه الذين توسلوا إليه ليدونه بالروح القدس.
5 – ونظراً لأن الإنجيل هنا دون بناء على طلب الشيوخ أو رفقاء الرسل وتلاميذهم والكثيرون من الذين استمعوا للإنجيل وحفظوه منهم، فقد تسلموه هم منهم وكانوا هم أول شهوده وأول الحافظين له، ولم يكن يعنيهم من قريب أو بعيد أن ينسبوا الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا أو لغيره لسبب بسيط وهو أنه لم يكن من تأليف يوحنا ولا هو سيرة يوحنا الذاتية بل هو كلمة الله المختصة بالرب يسوع المسيح " وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ " (يو20:31). وأن كان هؤلاء الذين طلبوا من القديس يوحنا أن يدون الإنجيل بالروح القدس شهدوا له بما جاء في نهاية الإنجيل " هَذَا هُوَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ بِهَذَا وَكَتَبَ هَذَا. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ حَقٌّ " (يو21:24). 
6 – ومن هنا لم يهتم أحد في السنوات الأخيرة من القرن الأول وبداية القرن الثاني بنسب أي إنجيل إلى كاتبه مطلقاً لسبب بسيط وهو أن كل إنجيل كان معروفا في الدائرة التي كتب فيها أولا والدوائر التي وصل إليها عن طريقها أنه إنجيل المسيح كما بدأ القديس مرقس الإنجيل الذي دونه بالقول " بَدْءُ إِنْجِيلِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ " (مر1:1)، وبدأ القديس يدون الأمور التي سلمها شهود العيان وكانت معروفة للجميع بشكل مؤكد " الأُمُورِ الْمُتَيَقَّنَةِ عِنْدَنَا كَمَا سَلَّمَهَا إِلَيْنَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُعَايِنِينَ وَخُدَّاماً لِلْكَلِمَةِ "(لو1:1و2)، وبدأ القديس متى بـ " كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ " (مت1:1). وكانوا يعرفون جامعه ومدونه بالروح القدس لأنهم تسلموه منه مباشرة. وبدأ القديس يوحنا بتجسد الكلمة وأنتهي بحتمية الإيمان بكونه ابن الله. أي أنهم دونوا كلمة الله الخاصة بالمسيح، إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله والمتجسد من نسل إبراهيم. لذا يهتم الذين حملوا الإنجيل بتسجيل أو التأكيد على أسماء الإنجيليين الذين دونوا الإنجيل، لأنها كانت معروفة لهم وعند معاصريهم، وإنما اهتموا بشخص المسيح محور وجوهر الإنجيل.
7 – ولما ظهرت الهرطقة الغنوسية الدوستية وبدأ اتباعها يكتبون الكتب الخاصة بأفكارهم وعقائدهم وينسبوها لتلاميذ المسيح بصورة مكشوفة لا تتفق وفكر الكنيسة، بل وراح كل كتاب من هذه الكتب أما ينسب نفسه لأحد التلاميذ أو يزعم أن المسيح خصه هذا التلميذ المنسوب له الكتاب المنحول بأسرار لم يخص بها غيره من التلاميذ وطلب منه أن يدونها بع ذلك في كتاب!! ومن هنا اضطرت الكنيسة بداية منتصف القرن الثاني الميلادي أن تعلن أنه لا يوجد سوى الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة التي جمعها ودونها بالروح القدس الإنجيليون الأربعة متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا كما قال القديس إريناؤس " وأكد على وجود الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وانتشاره في كل مكان حتى الهراطقة " *الأرض التي تقف عليها هذه الأناجيل أرض صلبة حتى أن الهراطقة أنفسهم يشهدون لها ويبدأون من هذه الوثائق وكل منهم يسعى لتأييد عقيدته الخاصة منها *" (Ag. Haer. 3:11,8). 
وقدم لنا إيمان جيله بوحدة الإنجيل ووجوده في أربعة أوجه أو زوايا أو مداخل " ليس من الممكن أن تكون الأناجيل أكثر أو أقل مما هي عليه لأنه حيث يوجد أربعة أركان Zones في العالم الذي نعيش فيه أو أربعة أرواح (رياح) جامعة حيث انتشرت الكنيسة في كل أنحاء العالم وأن "عامود وقاعدة " الكنيسة هو الإنجيل وروح الحياة، فمن اللائق أن يكون لها أربعة أعمدة تنفس الخلود وتحي البشر من جديد، وذلك يوضح أن الكلمة صانع الكل، الجالس على الشاروبيم والذي يحتوى كل شئ والذي ظهر للبشر أعطانا الإنجيل في أربعة أوجه ولكنها مرتبطة بروح واحد " (Ibid 3:11,8).

===============
رد: القمص عبد المسيح بسيط


----------



## Mr.Andraus.Jc (18 أغسطس 2009)

*(8) كان الإنجيل منتشرا في كل مكان وفي جميع دول حوض البحر المتوسط ، وكان هناك قادة تركهم الرسل على معظم هذا الكنائس مثل أكليمندس تلميذ القديس بولس في روما وأغناطيوس تلميذ بطرس وبقية الرسل في أنطاكية ، وبوليكاربوس تلميذ القديس يوحنا في أسيا الصغرى ، كما كان بابياس أسقفا على هيرابوليس ، ويحاول الزميل اختزال كل التقليد في بابياس ، وهذا غير حقيقي وليس علمي ، فقد كان بابياس أحد هؤلاء ، وقد أثبت العلماء أن الإنجيل للقديس مرقس هو أقدم الأناجيل وكان معروفا لجميع هؤلاء وقد اقتبس منه الجميع ككلمة الله وإنجيل المسيح ، بصرف النظر عن ذكرهم للقديس مرقس من عدمه ، ولكن ما يهمنا هو إنجيل المسيح وكلمة الله !!
(9) كان على راس كل كنيسة أحد تلاميذ رسل المسيح أو خليفة أحد تلاميذهم وكل منهم استلم التقليد أما عن أحد تلاميذ الرسل أو عن خليفة له ، وقد سجل تاريخ الكنيسة بلا نزاع أنه كان هناك كراسي رسولية لا جدال حولها هي أورشليم والإسكندرية وإنطاكية والقسطنطينية وروما . وكونها كنائس رسولية فمعنى ذلك أنها ترجع في تقليدها وإيمانها لأحد الرسل وبالتالي فقد كان لكل كنيسة تقليدها الخاص بها والذي تسلمته عن أحد الرسل أو عن أحد تلاميذهم ، وكان بابياس أحد الذين كانوا خلفاء الرسل وليس هو حلق الوصل الوحيدة . وإذا كان أحد النقاد قد قال بأن البعض قد أخذ عن بابياس وجاراه البعض في ذلك ، فهذا راجع لأنه لم يضع الاعتبارات السابقة في اعتباره وبحثه وأختزل تاريخ الكنيسة في فرد واحد وهذا في حد ذاته قمة التجني بل والتجني في البحث الذي لا يمكن أن يكون بحثاً علمياً .
(10) كما لم يقل أحد مطلقاً من الآباء أنه نقل عن بابياس بل تكلم كل واحد منهم عما تؤمن به الكنيسة وما تسلمه من الكنيسة لا من بابياس!! وأن كان قد قال به أحد من النقاد فعليه أن يثبت أن أحد الآباء قد قالب ذلك وأتحداه مقدما أن يفعلها!! 
(11) أما محاولة اللعب على الفارق الزمني بين يوسابيوس وآباء القرن الثاني فهذه لعبة غير أمينة ومكشوفة بل ومفضوحة، فقد تجاهل الكاتب أن المؤرخ المشهود له من جميع العلماء بالأمانة والدقة ، أنه كان يملك بين يديه كتب هؤلاء الآباء التي كانت بين يديه وقد نقل عنها ، كان بين يديه كل كتب الآباء المعروفة لنا الآن مثل كتابات أكليمندس أسقف روما وأغناطيوس وبوليكاربوس ويوستينوس وإريناؤس وأكليمندس الإسكندري وترتليان 00 الخ وغيرها من التي لم يعد لها وجود وأنصح الكاتب بإعادة قراءة تاريخ يوسابيوس مرة أخرى ولكن ليس بغرض أصطناع أخطاء وتصيدها !!!
(12) كانت كل كتابات الآباء محفوظة لدى كل العلماء بل وكان هناك مكتبة ضخمة في كل كرسي رسولي على الأقل ، يقول القديس كيرلس عامود الدين من القرن الرابع في خطاباته التي كانت متبادلة مع نسطور أنه دائما يرجع لكتب الآباء في مكتبة البطريركية المرقسية في الإسكندرية والمحفوظة بكل عناية ،ولم يكن الفكر المسيحي أو التقليد المسيحي حكر على أحد ، بل كان هناك مكتبات من أعظمها مكتبة الإسكندرية التي ضمت في العصر المسيحي كل كتب الكنيسة والآباء . 
(13) أن اللعب على وتر الخلاف القبطي الكاثوليكي لن تخرج منه إلا بنتيجة واحدة هي أن كاتب الإنجيل الثاني هو القديس مرقس وإنما الفارق بينهما هو في حجم دور القديس بطرس في تدوين هذا الإنجيل ، ومدى علاقة القديس بطرس بالقدس مرقس وكل ما يعنينا هنا هو صحة نسب الإنجيل للقديس مرقس، مهما كان حجم ودور القديس بطرس في تدوينه، لأنه وببساطه هو إنجيل المسيح بشهادة القديس بطرس والكنيسة الأولى، فدور القديس بطرس مهما كان يؤكد على حقيقة جوهرية وهي أن الإنجيل هو إنجيل المسيح الذي دونه القديس مرقس بشهادة القديس بطرس وبقية آباء الكنيسة.*


----------



## Mr.Andraus.Jc (18 أغسطس 2009)

من هو كاتب الإنجيل للقديس مرقس؟

1- حياة القديس مرقس الرسول:
اسمه الأصلي يوحنا أو يوحنان ويعنى " يهوه يوحنان "، " الرب حنان " ولقبه أو أسمه الروماني " Μάρκος - Markos- مرقس " وهو من أصل لاتيني " Marcus " ويعنى " مطرقة ذات رأس خشبية "، وأول ما ذكر، ذكر في سفر الأعمال بـ " يوحنا الملقب مرقس " (أع 12:12)، وفيما بعد ساد لقب مرقس وأصبح يدعى به وحده.
ونعرف من سفر الأعمال أن منزل والدته " مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقس " (أع12:12) كان مقراً لاجتماع الرسل في أورشليم، وكان المؤمنون مجتمعين فيه للصلاة وقت سجن بطرس " فكان بطرس محروساً في السجن. أما الكنيسة فكانت تصير منها صلاة بلجاجة إلى الله من أجله " (أع12 :5)، وبعد خروجه من السجن (سنة 44م) في تلك الليلة جاء بطرس " وهو منتبه إلى بيت مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقس حيث كان كثيرون مجتمعين وهم يصلون " (أع12 :12). وقد أجمع أكثر العلماء والدارسون والمؤرخون على أن هذا البيت كان هو البيت الذي تناول فيه الرب يسوع المسيح الفصح مع تلاميذه والعلية التي كان يجتمع فيها الرسل في أورشليم قبل صعود الرب يسوع وبعد صعوده والتي حل فيها الروح القدس على التلاميذ (أع1و2)، وكان أول كنيسة في العالم، أو كما تقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية في طبعتها الحادية عشر أن بيت مرقس كان مركزاً للحياة المسيحية في أورشليم (كتاب " مرقس الرسول " لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ص14).
ويؤكد جميع الدارسين أن القديس مرقس كان هو الشاب الذي تبع الرب يسوع ليلة القبض عليه والذي كان " لابساً إزاراً على عريه فأمسكه الشبان. فترك الأزرار وهرب منهم عرياناً " (مر14 :15). فهو وحده الذي يذكر هذا الحدث، ولو لم يكن لهذا الحدث قيمه بالنسبة له لما ذكره. ويقول أحد العلماء ويدعى Lange أن والدته كانت تمتلك بستان جثسيماني أو منزل قريب منه. كما يؤكد بعض الآباء مثل أوريجانوس وابيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس بقبرص ويجمع جميع مؤرخي الكنيسة القبطية في كل العصور على أن القديس مرقس كان أحد السبعون رسولاً الذين عينهم الرب " وأرسلهم الرب أثنين أثنين أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة أو موضع حيث كان هو مزمعاً أن يأتي " (لو10 :1). ومن ثم تلقبه بـ " ناظر الإله الإنجيلي " باعتباره أحد الذين شاهدوا الرب وسمعوه، أحد شهود العيان.
وأول ما يذكر القديس باسمه يذكر كابن للسيدة التي كان بيتها مقراً لاجتماع الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله في أورشليم، والتي كانت أيضاً إحدى المريمات تلميذات الرب (لو8: 2؛أع1 :14). ثم يذكر بعد ذلك مع خاله برنابا وبولس الرسول (شاول) اللذان أخذاه معهما للكرازة (أع12 :25) (سنة 49م) وكان معهما في سلاميس ولكنه " فارقهم ورجع من بمفيلية " (أع15 :37-39) إلى أورشليم " (أع13 :13).
وفي سنه 51م رفض بولس الرسول أن يذهب معهما مرقس في رحلتهما التالية بسبب تركه لهم " من بمفيلية "، فأخذه خاله برنابا وذهبا إلى قبرص بعد أن انفصلا عن بولس الرسول (أع15 :37-39). ولكن في سنه 63م وبعد ذلك بحوالي 12سنه يتكلم عنه القديس بولس كالعامل معه في حقل الكرازة ويوصى به أهل كولوسي " يسلم عليكم أرسترخس المأسور معي ومرقس أبن أخت برنابا الذي أخذتم لأجله وصايا 000 أن أتى إليكم فاقبلوه " (كو4 :10). وفي سنه 67 وقبل استشهاد القديس بولس يستدعيه مع تيموثاؤس لحاجته إليه للعمل في حقل الكرازة بروما، فيقول لتلميذه تيموثاؤس " خذ مرقس وأحضر معك لأنه نافع لي للخدمة " (2تي4 :11). وهذا يدل على أن القديس مرقس كرز في اليهودية وفي قبرص وإنطاكية وبمفيلية في آسيا الصغرى وفي كولوسى وروما، ويذكره القديس بولس ضمن العاملين معه في روما " ومرقس وأرسترخُس وديماس ولوقا العاملون معي " (فل24).
ثم يدعوه القديس بطرس في رسالته الأولى إلى " المغتربين من شتات بنطس وغلاطية وكبدوكية وآسيا وبيثينية " (1بط1 :1) بابنه " تسلم عليكم التي في بابل المختارة معكم ومرقس ابني " (1بط5 :13). مما يعني أنه كرز معه في هذه البلاد.
إذاً فقد كان بيت والدة القديس مرقس في أورشليم مقر التقاء الرسل والكنيسة المسيحية الأولى في العالم، ومن قبل كان المقر الذي يتواجد فيه الرب يسوع المسيح عند وجوده في أورشليم. وقد كرز القديس مع خاله برنابا وبولس الرسول، كما كرز مع القديس بولس والقديس بطرس بعد ذلك في بلاد كثيرة وأشترك معهما في تأسيس كنيسة روما ثم ذهب بعد ذلك للكرازة في الخمس مدن الغربية بليبيا ومنها ذهب للكرازة في الإسكندرية حوالي سنة 61م ونشر الإيمان بناء على طلبه سنة 67م. وبعد استشهاد القديس بطرس والقديس بولس عاد ثانيه إلى الإسكندرية حتى أستشهد فيها حوالي سنة 68م.
2 - علاقة القديس مرقس بالقديس بطرس وبقية الرسل:
كان القديس مرقس، كما أوضحنا أعلاه، أحد شهود العيان الذين شاهدوا الرب يسوع المسيح واستمعوا إليه واتبعوه أثناء تجسده سواء كأحد الرسل السبعين، أو على الأقل عندما كان الرب يسوع يذهب إلى أورشليم وعندما تناول الرب يسوع الفصح مع تلاميذه في منزل والدته كما كان قريب من الرب يسوع في بستان جثسيماني وقت القبض عليه وبلا شك فقد تابع أحداث المحاكمة والصلب والدفن من بعيد، كما رأى الرب يسوع بعد قيامته في ظهوراته العديدة للتلاميذ في أورشليم والتي كان يجتمع فيها التلاميذ والرسل قبل الصعود وبعد الصعود. كما كانت أمه إحدى المريمات تلميذات الرب وكان القديس بطرس أحد أقاربه.
وكانت لدى القديس مرقس ميزة ثانية لمعرفة المزيد عما قاله وعمله الرب يسوع المسيح وهى اجتماع جميع الرسل، شهود العيان في منزل والدته ولسنوات طويلة. وبلا شك فقد استمع منهم جميعاً، كأفراد أو كجماعات، سواء في جلساتهم الخاصة في منزل والدته أو في عظاتهم وكرازتهم العامة للجموع أو في تعليمهم للمنضمين حديثاً للإيمان، وعرف منهم أحداث كثيرة وتفاصيل كثيرة.
وكانت لديه أيضا ميزة ثالثة وهى الاستماع لبطرس ويعقوب ابن زبدي ويوحنا أخيه وهم الثلاثة المتقدمون في التلاميذ والذين كانوا قريبين جداً من الرب يسوع المسيح وقد أخذهم معه وقربهم منه في أخص المواقف، فقد كانوا معه عند إقامة ابنة يايرس (مر5 :37)، وأخذهم معه على جبل التجلي وأراهم مجده (مر9 :1)، وكانوا أقرب التلاميذ إليه في بستان جثسيماني وقت القبض عليه. وبعد استشهاد يعقوب ابن زبدي، كان يعقوب أخو الرب مع بطرس ويوحنا في أورشليم وكانوا معتبرين أنهم أعمدة (غل2 :9)، وكان لدى القديس مرقس الفرصة أيضا ليعرف المزيد من يعقوب أخي الرب.
كما أعطته الكرازة مع خاله القديس برنابا والقديس بولس، ثم مع القديس بولس بعد وفاة خاله برنابا في قبرص ميزة رابعة، فقد كان القديس بولس أيضا شاهد عيان للرب بعد صعوده وأستلم منه الإعلان مباشرة. 
وأخيراً فقد كانت كرازته مع القديس بطرس في روما وغيرها ميزة خامسة. فقد عرف منه الكثير مما يختص به وحده ومما يختص به مع يعقوب ويوحنا ابن زبدي. ومن ثم فقد دون أحداث إقامة ابنة يايرس وتفاصيل التجلي وصلاة المسيح في البستان بكل دقة، كما ذكر حادث إنكار بطرس للسيد ثلاث مرات بكل دقة وتفصيل كما تسلمها من القديس بطرس وسجلها كروايات شاهد عيان.
وهكذا دون القديس مرقس أعمال الرب يسوع وتعاليمه بتفصيل دقيق وحيوي ورائع كما شاهدها بنفسه وكما تسلمها من بقية التلاميذ والرسل شهود العيان.


----------



## Mr.Andraus.Jc (18 أغسطس 2009)

* - إنجيل شاهد عيان:
**دون القديس مرقس أحداث ومواقف وأعمال الرب يسوع المسيح تسجيلاً دقيقاً أهتم فيه بكل التفصيلات والأمور الدقيقة جداً، وسجل ملحوظات دقيقة لكل موقف وأهتم بذكر انطباعات الناس وتصرفاتهم ومشاعرهم في كل المواقف، وكذلك سجل بدون تردد مشاعر التلاميذ وحيرتهم في بعض المواقف وعدم إدراكهم لأمور كثيرة. كما سجل تصرفات الرب يسوع وتحركاته ودون كل التفاصيل كما حدثت وكأنه كان يسجلها في مذكراته لحظة حدوثها مباشرة. فيقول عن تأثير تعليمه على الجموع وعلى تلاميذه " فتحيروا كلهم " (مر11 :27)، " وكثيرون إذ سمعوا بهتوا قائلين من أين لهذا هذه " (مر6 :2)، " فتحير التلاميذ من كلامه " (مر10: 34)، " فبهتوا إلى الغاية " (مر10 :26)، " وكانوا يتحيرون وفيما هم يتبعون كانوا يخافون " (مر10 :32).
ويقول عن تأثير أعماله على الناس " بهت الجميع ومجدوا الله قائلين ما رأينا مثل هذا قط " (مر2 :12)، " فخافوا خوفاً عظيماً وقالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو هذا 000 فإن الريح أيضا والبحر يطيعانه " (مر4 :41)، وبعد مشيه على الماء يقول " فبهتوا وتحيروا في أنفسهم جداً إلى الغاية " (مر6 :51). ويصف تزاحم الجماهير الغفيرة على الرب يسوع المسيح سواء لنول الشفاء " حتى وقع عليه ليلمسه كل من فيه داء " (مر3 :10)، " فقال له تلاميذه أنت تنظر الجمع يزحمك وتقول من لمسني " (مر5 :31)، أو للاستماع إلى تعليمه " فأجتمع أيضا جمع حتى لم يقدروا أولاً على أكل خبز " (مر3 :20)، " وكان الجمع جالساً حوله " (مر10 :32)، " فأجتمع إليه جمع كثير حتى أنه دخل السفينة وجلس على البحر والجمع كله كان عند البحر على الأرض " (مر4 :1)، " ولما أجتاز يسوع في السفينة إلى العبر اجتمع إليه جمع كثير " (مر5 :21)، " فقال لهم تعالوا أنتم منفردين إلى موضع خلاء واستريحوا قليلاً، لأن القادمين والذاهبين كانوا كثيرين، ولم تتيسر لهم فرصة للأكل " (6 :34).
ويصف آلام الرب يسوع المسيح وعواطفه ومشاعره كإنسان " فتحنن عليهم إذ كانوا كخراف لا راعى لها " (مر6 :34)، " وتعجب من عدم إيمانهم " (مر6 :6)، " فنظر حوله بغضب حزيناً على غلاظة قلوبهم " (مر3 :5)، " فتنهد بروحه " (مر8 :11)، " ولما رأى يسوع ذلك أغتاظ " (مر10 :14)، كما وصف نظراته وإشاراته وحركاته " فتقدم وأقامها ماسكاً بيدها فتركتها الحمى حالاً وصارت تخدمهم " (مر1 :31)، " وقال للرجل مد يدك، فمدها فعادت صحيحة كالأخرى " (مر3 :5)، " فنظر حوله إلى الجالسين وقال ها أمي وأخوتي " (مر3 :34)، " وكان ينظر حوله ليرى التي فعلت هذا " (مر5 :32)، " فأخذه من بين الجمع على ناحية ووضع أصابعه في أذنيه وتفل ولمس لسانه ورفع نظره نحو السماء وأنّ وقال له إفثا. أي انفتح " (مر7 :33و34)، " فتنهد بروحه " (مر8 :12)، " فألتفت وأبصر تلاميذه فانتهر بطرس " (مر8 :33)، " فجلس ونادى الاثنى عشر " (مر9 :35)، " ولما نظر حوله إلى كل شئ " (مر11 :11)، وذكر نومه في السفينة " وكان هو في المؤخرة على وسادة نائماً " (مر4 :38)، وجوعه " وفي البيت لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع " (مر11 :12). وذكر حبه للأطفال وحملهم على يديه " فأخذ ولداً وأقامه في وسطهم ثم احتضنه " (مر9 :36)، " فأحتضنهم ووضع يديه عليهم وباركهم " (مر10 :16).
ويذكر تفصيلات أخرى كثيرة تختص بالأسماء والأماكن والمواقف لا تذكرها الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى، فيقول أن المسيح دخل " بيت سمعان وأندراوس مع يعقوب ويوحنا " (مر1 :29)، " فخرج الفريسيون للوقت مع الهيرودسيين وتشاوروا عليه لكي يهلكوه " (مر13 :6)، ويصف ثياب الرب يسوع أثناء التجلي بكل دقة " وصارت ثيابه تلمع بيضاء جداً كالثلج لا يقدر قصار على الأرض أن يبيض مثل ذلك " (مر9 :3). ويذكر أحداث معجزة شفاء بارتماس الأعمى بكل دقة وتفصيل، فيذكر أسمه وصراخه وإسكات الناس له ومناداة الرب يسوع له وطرحه لردائه أرضاً وحديث الرب يسوع المسيح معه وشفائه (مر10 :46-50). وفي معجزة إشباع الجموع بخمس خبزات وسمكتين يذكر جلوس الجموع بتفصيل دقيق وبديع " فأمرهم أن يجعلوا الجميع يتكئون رفاقاً رفاقاً على العشب الأخضر. فأتكأوا صفوفاً صفوفاً مئة مئة وخمسين خمسين " (مر6 :39و40). وذكر أن سمعان الذي حمل الصليب مع المسيح كان " قيروانياً " (مر15 :21) وإنه هو " والد الكسندر وروفس " اللذين كانا من التلاميذ المعروفين في روما (رو16 :13). ويذكر نوم الرب يسوع " على الوسادة " (مر4 :38) في السفينة، ووجود رغيف واحد مع التلاميذ في السفينة (مر8 :14)، ويحدد بدقة مكان الجحش الذي كان " مربوطاً عند الباب خارجاً على الطريق " (مر11 :4). ويذكر أسماء البلاد التي جاء منها الجموع للاستماع إلى يسوع والتي ذهب هو إليها " ومن أورشليم ومن أدومية ومن عبر الأردن. والذين حول صور وصيدا جمع كثير إذ سمعوا كم صنع أتو إليه " (مر3 :8)، " ثم خرج أيضاً من تخوم صور وصيدا وجاء إلى بحر الجليل في وسط حدود المدن العشر " (مر7 :31). ويحدد المواقع والاتجاهات " ثم خرج أيضا إلى البحر " (مر2 :13)، " وجلس يسوع تجاه الخزانة ونظر كيف يلقى الجمع نحاساً في الخزانة " (مر12 :41)، " وفيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون تجاه الهيكل " (13 :3)، "وخرج (بطرس) خارجاً إلى الدهليز " (مر14 :68)، " ولما رأى قائد المئة الواقف مقابله " (مر15 :39).
وهناك تفاصيل أخرى دقيقة وحية مثل قوله " وكان مع الوحوش " (مر1 :13) عن الرب يسوع المسيح عندما كان على الجبل ليجرب من إبليس، " وكشفوا السقف " (مر2 :4) الذين حملوا المفلوج. كما وصف أعمال مجنون كورة الجدريين بكل دقة وتفصيل " لأنه قد ربط كثيراً بقيود وسلاسل فقطع السلاسل وكسر القيود. فلم يقدر أحد أن يذللـه. وكان دائماً ليلاً ونهار في الجبال وفي القبور يصيح ويجرح نفسه بالحجارة " (مر5 :4و5).
هذه التفاصيل الدقيقة النابضة بالحياة تدل على أن الكاتب شاهد عيان، كما سجل بكل دقة تفاصيل ما تسلمه من شهود العيان الآخرين. كما تدل أيضا على أن الكاتب يعرف دقائق البلاد وجغرافيتها ويعرف الناس وأسماءهم، وقد ساقه الروح القدس وذكره بكل التفاصيل.*

*=================*
*رد: القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*


----------



## Mr.Andraus.Jc (18 أغسطس 2009)

4 - شهادة الآباء:
الإنجيل للقديس مرقس هو أكثر الأناجيل الأربعة الذي ركز عليه علماء الكتاب المقدس لاعتقاد غالبيتهم أنه أقدم الأناجيل لبساطه أسلوبه وقوته وحيويته وقدم لغته ولأنه يسجل أعمال الرب يسوع المسيح بصورة مكثفة وسريعة وقوية بدرجة كبيرة على روايات آلام الرب يسوع المسيح وصلبه وقيامته، ولأنه يقدم صورة حيه للإنجيل الشفوي كما جاء في كرازة القديس بطرس لكرنيليوس وقد شهد جميع آباء الكنيسة لصحته. وفيما يلي شهادتهم عنه:
(1) بابياس: " وقال الشيخ هذا أيضاً: إن مرقس وإذ أصبح المفسِّر (ερμηνευτής) لبطرس، دوَّن بدقة كل الذي تذكَّره من الأمور التي قالها وعملها الرب. ولكن ليس بترتيب، لأنه لم يسمع الرب ولا تبعه، ولكن فيما بعد - كما قلت - تبع بطرس الذي جعل تعاليمه توافق السامعين ولكن دون أن يقدِّم تقريراً متماسكاً عن أقوال الرب. هكذا وبالتالي، لم تبدُ من مرقس أخطاء وهو يسجِّل الأشياء كما تذكرها هو الآخر، لأنه جعل همَّه أن لا يسقط منه شيء مما سمع حتى لا يسجِّل حقائق مزيَّفة في إنجيله "(&).
لكن عبارته " لم يسمع الرب ولا تبعه " لا يتفق عليها جميع العلماء والذين يجمعون أنه كان شاهد عيان للرب، كما بينّا أعلاه.
كما لم يكن القديس مرقس مجرد مفسراً، كما يقول بابياس، فقد كان كارزاً ومبشراً وعاملاً في حقل الخدمة سواء مع القديس بولس " خذ مرقس واحضره معك لأنه نافع لي للخدمة " (2تي 11:4)، " والعامل معي في ملكوت الله " (كو11:4)، " ومرقس وارسترخس وديماس ولوقا العاملون معي " 0فل 24). أو مع القديس بطرس أو وحده ككاروز الديار المصرية. 
(2) تقليد مقدِّمة إنجيل مرقس الموجهة ضد ماركيون:
كان من عادة الذين ينسخون أسفار العهد الجديد قديماً أن يفتتحوها بمهاجمة ماركيون الهرطوقي. وقد وصلنا من هذه المقدمات وصف لإنجيل القديس مرقس ضائع منه بعض سطوره الأُولى ولكنه يستمر قائلاً: " مرقس أعلن 000 وكان يسمَّى ذا " الإصبع الصغير 000 لأنه كان له أصابع قصيرة، وكان مترجماً (مفسِّراً) - interpres - لبطرس، وبعد موت بطرس كتب إنجيله في أماكن بإيطاليا ". ويوافق العالِم المؤرِّخ هارناك على صحة هذه المقدِّمة ويحدِّد زمانها بسنة 160-180م(%). 
(3) – يوستينوس الشهيد: دعى الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة بمذكرات الرسل وقال أنها الأناجيل ولم يذكر الإنجيل للقديس مرقس مباشرة ولكنه أشار إلى بعض محتواه باعتباره الإنجيل أو مذكرات الرسل، في معرض حديثه عن القديس بطرس فقال: " وعندما يقال إنه (المسيح) أعطى أسم بطرس لأحد الرسل وعندما يكتب في مذكراته أيضاً أن هذا حدث بعد أن أعطى أثنين آخرين من الرسل، ابني زبدي، أسم بوانرجس، أي ابني الرعد 00 "(128). وهذا اللقب لم يذكر ألا في الإنجيل للقديس مرقس (17:3) فقط.
كما يقول أيضاً: " لأن الرسل سلموا لنا في المذكرات التي دونوها والتي تسمى أناجيل "(13). أي أنه يعتبر إنجيل مرقس هو أحد مذكرات الرسل أو أحد الأناجيل التي دونها الرسل. 
كما يقول أيضاً في نفس المرجع عبارة اقتبسها مما جاء في إنجيل ق. مرقس (3:6): " أليس هذا هو النجَّار ابن مريم، وأخو يعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان؟ أوليست أخواته ههنا عندنا؟ فكانوا يعثرون به ". وهنا يستخدم " τέκκτονος νομιζομένου "، أي " المحسوب نجَّاراً "(1). وهذه الصفة للمسيح لم تذكر إلاَّ في الإنجيل للقديس مرقس.
(4) وقد ضم تاتيان السورى وتلميذ يوستينوس في منتصف القرن الثاني الإنجيل بالكامل في كتابه الدياتسرون.
(5) أما الوثيقة الموراتورية: فقد جاءت مبتورة وذكرت هذا الإنجيل في سطر واحد هو الذي تبقى مما ذكرته عنه ويقول " الذي فيه كان حاضراً وهكذا دونه ".

(6) إيريناؤس: " وبعد أن استشهد كلاهما (أي بطرس وبولس) سلم لنا مرقس، تلميذ بطرس ومترجمه، كتابه ما بشر به بطرس "(2).
(7) أكليمندس الأسكندرى: " حينما أكمل بطرس كرازته في روما جهاراً وأعلن الإنجيل بالروح، فالحاضرون وكانوا كثيرين ترجوا مرقس كونه كان مرافقاً لبطرس مدة طويلة ويذكر كل ما قاله أن يسجِّل لهم كلماته. ومرقس عمل هذا وسلم إنجيله إلى الذين ترجوه (طلبوه). وحينما علم بطرس بذلك لم يتحمَّس في ممانعة ذلك ولا هو شجَّع العمل "($).
وأيضاً " وأضاء جلال التقوى عقول سامعي بطرس لدرجة أنهم لم يكتفوا بأن يسمعوا مرة واحدة فقط، ولم يقتنعوا بتعاليم الإنجيل الإلهي غير المكتوبة، بل توسلوا بكل أنواع التوسلات إلى مرقس، أحد تابعي بطرس والذي لا يزال إنجيله بين أيدينا، لكي يترك لهم أثراً مكتوباً عن التعاليم التي سبق أن وصلتهم شفوياً. ولم يكتفوا حتى تغلبوا على الرجل، وهكذا سنحت الفرصة لكتابة الإنجيل الذي يحمل اسم مرقس. 
ويقولون إن بطرس حينما سمع ما قد عمل (مرقس) كما أعلن له الروح سُرَّ بغيرة الأشخاص الذين طلبوا منه ذلك وصادق على الكتابة لقراءتها في الكنائس "(*).
وأيضاً " مرقس الذي تتبع بطرس بينما كان بطرس يكرز علناً بالإنجيل في روما في حضرة بعض قادة قيصر، وقد قدَّم شهادات كثيرة بالنسبة للمسيح، تقدَّم هؤلاء برجاء أن يكون لديهم ما يتذكرونه من هذه الشهادات التي قيلت إليهم، فكتب لهم الإنجيل المذكور حسب مرقس "(#).
(8) العلامة أوريجانوس: " وثانياً هذا الذي حسب مرقس الذي عمل كما علَّمه بطرس الذي يعترف به كابن في الرسالة العامة بقوله: " تسلِّم عليكم التي في بابل المختارة معكم ومرقس ابني " (1بط 13:5) "(&).


----------



## Mr.Andraus.Jc (18 أغسطس 2009)

(9) العلامة ترتليان: من شمالي أفريقيا (حوالي 207م): يتحدث عن سلطان الأناجيل الأربعة فيقول أن اثنين منها كتبهما رسولان، والاثنين الآخرين كتبهما رفيقان للرسل، " بما فيهما ما نشره مرقس، لأنه يمكن أن يعزى لبطرس الذي كان مرقس مترجماً له ".
(10) المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري: من قيصرية (حوالي 325م): " ومع أن بطرس لم يشرع- لفرط التواضع – في كتابة إنجيل، فأنه مع هذا قد ذاع منذ البداية أن مرقس- الذي كان قد أصبح من أتباعه الحميمين الملازمين له – قد سجل مذكرات بأحاديث بطرس عن أعمال يسوع"، و"في الحقيقة أن الذي يكتب هذا هو مرقس، ولكن بطرس هو الذي يشهد، لأن كل ما في مرقس أنما هي مذكرات أو تسجيلات لأقوال بطرس "(!). 
(11) أبيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس بقبرص (حوالي 350م): " وبعد متى مباشرة، إذ أصبح مرقس من تابعي القديس بطرس في روما، أوكلت إليه كتابة إنجيل، وإذ أكمل عمله، أرسله القديس بطرس إلى مصر "(*). 
(12) القديس جيروم: في الشرق والغرب (حوالي 350م ): " أن مرقس- تلميذ بطرس ومترجمه - كتب بناء على طلب الإخوة في رومية إنجيلاً مختصراً طبقا لما كان قد سمع بطرس يرويه. وعندما بلغ بطرس ذلك، وافق عليه وأمر أن يُقرأ في الكنائس "(^). 
كما ذكر أيضاً: " فقد كان عنده تيطس مترجماً، تماماً كما أن بطرس المبارك كان له مرقس مترجماً، والذي كتب إنجيله، فقد كان بطرس يروى ومرقس يسجل ". 
وفي مقدمة تفسيره لإنجيل متى: " والثاني هو مرقس، مترجم الرسول بطرس وأول أسقف لكنيسة الإسكندرية، الذي لم ير الرب يسوع بنفسه، ولكنه سجل بكل دقة – أكثر مما يترتب – أعماله التي سمع معلمه يكرز بها ". 
5- هدف الإنجيل ومكان تدوينه:
كُتب الإنجيل بحسب شهادة الآباء في روما أو إيطاليا بصفة عامة وبناء على طلب الذين تسلموا الإنجيل الشفوى قبل انتقال القديس بطرس وقبل دمار أورشليم بفترة. وهو يقدم لنا الإنجيل في أقوى وأقدم صورة ويتشابه بدرجة كبيرة مع عظات القديس بطرس والقديس بولس المدونة في سفر أعمال الرسل. ويسجل فيه القديس مرقس الأعمال والمعجزات العظيمة التي عملها الرب يسوع المسيح، ويقدم صورة حية لحياته النشطة المتدفقة كابن الله ومخلص العالم. وقد ترك أعمال الرب يسوع تعلن عن شخصه الإلهي ولاهوته فسجل الكثير من معجزاته الخارقة مثل مشيه على الماء وتهدئته للعاصفة بكلمة الأمر الإلهي " فقام وأنتهر الريح وقال للبحر أسكت. أبكم. فسكنت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم "، مما جعل من في السفينة يقفوا في خوف وذهول شديد أمام شخصه الإلهي " فخافوا خوفاً عظيماً وقالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو هذا، فأن الريح أيضاً والبحر يطيعانه " (35:4-41)، ونازفة الدم التي شفيت بمجرد أن مست ثوبه (39:4-41)، وارتعاب الشياطين أمامه وسجودها له واعترافها بكونه ابن الله. فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له وصرخ بصوت عظيم وقال مالي ولك يا يسوع ابن الله العلى 000 أستحلفك بالله أن لا تعذبني. لأنه قال له أخرج من الإنسان أيها الروح النجس 000 فخرجت الأرواح النجسة " (6:5-13)، وإشباع خمسة آلاف رجل بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين (35:6-44)، وإشباع أربعة آلاف بسبع خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك (8 :1-10)، وكانت أكبر معجزاته هي قيامته من الأموات.
وكما قدم المسيح الإلهي صاحب الأعمال الخارقة، قدم أيضا المعلم الإلهي الذي لا مثيل له، الغازي الروحي الذي يخلب العقل الروماني المادي، قدم المسيح المعلم العظيم الذي بُهتت الجموع من تعاليمه ذات السلطان الإلهي والتي لا مثيل لها بن معلمي البشر. " فُبهتوا من تعليمه لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة " (1 :22)، " وكثيرون إذ سمعوا بهتوا قائلين من أين لهذا هذه. وما هذه الحكمة التي أعطيت له حتى تجرى على يديه قوات مثل هذه " (6 :2).
ومما يدل أيضاً على إنه كتب للرومان خاصة وللأمم عامه هو عدم إشارته لنبوات العهد القديم إلا نادراً ولجوؤه إلى تفسير عادات اليهود، على عكس القديس متى الذي سجل عادات اليهود وتقاليدهم دون شرح أو إيضاح لأنه كان يكتب للمسيحيين من أصل يهودي. أما القديس مرقس فقد شرح وفسر عاداتهم في الأكل بأيدي مغسولة (7 :2-4)، وأوضح معنى اليوم الأول من الفطير بأنه اليوم الذي كانوا يذبحون فيه الفصح (14 :12)، وقدم تعريف لعادة إطلاق أسير في كل عيد (15 :6). كما فسر الكلمات الآرامية مثل " طليثا قومي ". الذي تفسيره يا صبيه قومي " (5 :14)، " وقال له أفثأ. أي انفتح " (7 :34)، " الوي الوي لما شبقتني _ الذي تفسيره إلهي إلهي لما تركتني " (15 :34)، " وجعل لهما أسم نوانرجس أي أبنى الرعد " (3 :17)، " موضع جمجمة " (15 :22). وشرح معنى كلمة " الصدوقيين الذين يقولون ليس قيامه " (12 :18). وعلى العكس من ذلك فلم يفسر الكلمات اللاتينية التي أستخدمها مثل كلمة " دينار- Dunarion"، و " قائد المئة - Kenturiwn" (15 :39)، و " جزيه- Ktnsos" (12 :24)، و " لجئون- Legiwn" (5 :9)، و "ريع - Kordantys" (12 :42)، و " دار الولاية – Praitwrion " (15 :16)، بل وفي بعض الأحيان ترجم كلمات يونانية إلى ما يقابلها في اللغة اللاتينية مثل " فلسين قيمتها ربع - Kordantys" (12 :42). 
*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
*القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​


----------

